# First Dirt Bath



## chickenqueen (Jan 9, 2016)

It was warm and sunny so I took my Sept surprises out for a dirt bath.They had a blast rolling around and kicking the dirt up.They are 3.5 wks and the little black one is 2.5 wks.I got really lucky and got a white one,a brown one,a silver one and the little black one.They'll look good in the flock.


----------



## robin416 (Sep 8, 2013)

Did the others come investigate the new voices out there? 

What have you decided to do, keep them? I see the little Cochin in the group.


----------



## chickenqueen (Jan 9, 2016)

We were fenced off but the adults did stop to look.All have the Cochin feathered legs/feet and the Ameraucana faces.I'm keeping them,I need another rooster and I'm sure at least 2 are cockerels(of course!!!).I lost a few the last year so I guess they'll fill the empty spots.Besides,they are just soooo darn cute,how can I resist?


----------



## robin416 (Sep 8, 2013)

Ahhh, chicken math. Only those with chickens will ever figure it out. 

I've found that mixed breed birds can be some of the prettiest birds.


----------



## chickenqueen (Jan 9, 2016)

Chicken math,uh"?And I was too blind to see it as I wrote it out.But I came up with the correct answer,didn't I?......


----------



## robin416 (Sep 8, 2013)

With flying colors!


----------

